# Which netbook?

## efagerho

Dear all,

After my main laptop's GPU broke yesterday I've been thinking about buying a netbook as a backup in case something similar happens again. I was wondering which netbook you would recommend? I would hope that the machine would be robust, work well with Linux, have at least a 10" screen and preferably have a long battery life. I won't need it for anything else except for running LaTeX, PARI/GP and looking at texts in PDF and DjVu formats.

Thanks.

----------

## boerKrelis

I can recommend the Samsung NC10. I run gentoo on it. Its hardware is fully supported by recent kernels. It has great battery life. Pity you can only buy it with "Windows" pre-installed.

----------

## efagerho

Yeah, I'm actually pretty fanatic about not supporting Microsoft and adding to their market share, so if I buy that machine, I'll probably try to get through the Windows refund thing. Which machines are available without Windows? Any other recommendations?

----------

## PaulBredbury

I run Lunar Linux on an Asus eee 1000, upgraded from 1gb RAM to 2gb, so all compilations can be done in tmpfs. Comes installed with Linux instead of Windows.

It uses flash storage rather than hard disk, so is quieter, cooler, and more shock-proof.

```
# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1             7.4G  4.7G  2.4G  67% /

/dev/sdb1              30G   12G   17G  42% /home

tmpfs                1009M  100K 1009M   1% /tmp

tmpfs                 4.0M     0  4.0M   0% /var/lock

tmpfs                 4.0M   52K  4.0M   2% /var/run

tmpfs                1009M     0 1009M   0% /usr/src

```

----------

## mrknowitall

i'm quite happy with the nc10, although there are some reamining issues like no working support for the funtion keys to turn off wifi.

but all together, it works like a charm.

with 2 GB of RAM, i also do the compiling using tmpfs.

there is also quite a lot people in this forum using it. so you won't be alone  :Wink: 

cheers!

alex

----------

## Bircoph

I use Asus EeePC 1000H, 10", ~8 hours on battery if you are not reemerging world, of couse.

Maybe you'll be just happy with SDD model, it is cheaper and should work on battery even longer.

However, I bought HDD-powered model because I really need disk space for movies, for data analysis.

Hardware works 100% OK, all features are fully utilized using recent kernel and userspace.

----------

